# Sacramento Memorial Show & Shine 3-15-09



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MORE INFO TO COME! 













30'S
40'S -ORIGINAL
40'S - STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -ORIGINAL
50'S -STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -ORIGINAL
60'S -STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
70'S -STREET/CUSTOM
80'S -STREET/CUSTOM
90'S -STREET/CUSTOM
2000'S -STREET/CUSTOM
SUV -STREET/CUSTOM
TRUCK -STREET/CUSTOM
HOT-ROD -STREET/CUSTOM
MOTORCYCLE -STREET/CUSTOM
EURO -STREET/CUSTOM
DONK -STREET/CUSTOM
UNDER CONSTRUCTION -STREET/CUSTOM
CLASSIC -STREET/CUSTOM
ORIGINAL -STREET/CUSTOM
2-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
3-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
MODEL -STREET/CUSTOM
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR RIDE
BEST OF SHOW
FURTHEST DISTANCE
MOST CLUB ENTRIES
SPECIAL INTEREST

54 CATEGORIES 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 6 2009, 09:22 PM~12931727
> *
> *


SUP DUDE?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 6 2009, 09:26 PM~12931767
> *SUP DUDE?
> *


nothin much....the flyer came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT LOOKS NICE..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 6 2009, 09:05 PM~12931558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope we have a good turnout for a good cause for these two special people first i'll start with josh my lil cousin sadly he passed away on x-mas night in a car accident in north highlands this was my cousin mike only son he was 19 now everyone knows the cost of a burial is expensive so money from this show-n-shine will be used to pay off most of burial cost ........now sylvia ann lopez is carls mom which everyone knows him by exotic not only was his mom was a special mother but she would help you out anyway she could .... now she battled c.o.p.d which is a lung disease but more important carl told me he will donate half to the lung association because the doctors and nurses were trying to keep his mom comfortable as can be with breathing they were very helpful till the end.. so please come show some support 4 mike and carl thanks.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS MANUEL. :thumbsup:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

ILL BE THERE FO SHOW..AND ILL SPREAD THE WORD HOMIES uffin: uffin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

AND IM DIGGIN THE MUSIC ON UR WEBSITE TOO ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 7 2009, 02:56 PM~12936129
> *ILL BE THERE FO SHOW..AND ILL SPREAD THE WORD HOMIES uffin:  uffin:
> *



thanks homie hope to see you there........


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

OLD ILLUSIONS BOMB CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ,YOU GUY,S ARE GOOD STAND UP,PEOPLE,


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Feb 7 2009, 08:53 PM~12938410
> *OLD ILLUSIONS  BOMB CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ,YOU GUY,S ARE GOOD STAND UP,PEOPLE,
> *



thanks homie that means alot to us ...we will continue to be who we are which is helpful in anywayz we can if a club needs our help you can always count on us...but thanks again hope to see you there...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

we are going to have a jalapeno contest 4 the men and ladies.... a talent contest so if you can sing rap no cussing dance bring it the crowd will be your judge so don't be shy just have some fun......and always a kids dance contest and a free raffle 4 the kids plus a raffle 4 the adults you have to buy these tickets ....come and have some fun ....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

will see you guys out there.  :wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Feb 8 2009, 07:25 PM~12945663
> *will see you guys out there.    :wave:
> *



thanks 4 the love hector .... i cant say anymore but this is a good cause... thanks again.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

I AM THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Feb 10 2009, 12:53 AM~12959909
> *I AM THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the support goose :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks for the sponsorship of this memorial show-shine thats hella kool homie .. imaginations chapter from chicago -and sacramento chapter thanks again.... one love from the city of sac.....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

a good cause should always be on top....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 10 2009, 09:09 PM~12968786
> *a good cause should always be on top....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

hey manuel ill be there homie might even bring out the other poroject maybe on the second one but mine will be there uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT uffin: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Feb 11 2009, 01:21 AM~12970787
> *hey manuel ill be there homie might even bring out the other poroject maybe on the second one but mine will be there  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *




thanks homie that means alot to my kuzzin and carl 4 the support. it been awhile you have a new number .....


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 11 2009, 09:07 AM~12971921
> *thanks homie that means alot to my kuzzin and carl 4 the support.    it been awhile you have a new number .....
> *


hey bro yea the number still the same hope the ride gose in and out the wudio shop real quik and easy but it will be there


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm there.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 12 2009, 08:40 AM~12982537
> *I'm there.
> *



hell yea thats kool ruthie bring the family and friends much love to you......


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 12 2009, 08:40 AM~12982537
> *I'm there.
> *


hell yea :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys there.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2009, 01:12 AM~12991141
> *See you guys there.
> *



thanks socios...... hope to see you there... :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 13 2009, 07:40 AM~12992185
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie 4 keeping us on top..... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

d whole chapter will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 02:16 PM~12995553
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hell yea love to see the chapters together one love socios.......


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 02:16 PM~12995553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 02:16 PM~12995553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH LUV COCHINO!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 13 2009, 07:40 AM~12992185
> *:thumbsup:
> *


IS THAT MY OLD CUTTY? :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

LuxuriouS central valley will be there!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 14 2009, 07:35 PM~13005390
> *LuxuriouS central valley will be there!!!!
> *



much love to you guys .. hope to see you roll in.... thanks again


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IF YOU WANT TO HOP. BRING IT & SWING IT! FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS ONLY.... I'LL HAVE THE FIRE EXTINGUISHERS READY!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 15 2009, 12:13 AM~13007142
> *IF YOU WANT TO HOP. BRING IT & SWING IT! FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS ONLY.... I'LL HAVE THE FIRE EXTINGUISHERS READY!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Boulevard Image will be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> Boulevard Image will be there
> [
> /quot
> 
> thats wat i'm talking about one love blvd image....


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

good looking out to the lowrider fam for there support hope to see everyone soon :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT lets keep this at the top


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 15 2009, 12:13 AM~13007142
> *IF YOU WANT TO HOP. BRING IT & SWING IT! FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS ONLY.... I'LL HAVE THE FIRE EXTINGUISHERS READY!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13014676
> *bump
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 16 2009, 09:51 AM~13016766
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: JUST ROLLIN C.C. YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE. :biggrin: TO BOTH FAMILYS WE ARE SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. GOD BE WITH ALL OF YOU N YOUR TIME OF NEED. 


FROM THE PRESIDENT OF JUST ROLLIN C.C. PAM

ALSO MY V.P. DENISE ALSO LOST HER MOTHER ON JAN 28,2009

OUR PARYERS ARE WITH HER AND HER FAMILY IN PROVIDENCE, RHODE ISLAND.

ON THE EAST COAST. JUST ROLLIN.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Feb 17 2009, 11:55 AM~13029345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST ROLLIN C.C. YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE. :biggrin: TO BOTH FAMILYS WE ARE SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. GOD BE WITH ALL OF YOU N YOUR TIME OF NEED.
> FROM THE PRESIDENT OF JUST ROLLIN C.C. PAM
> 
> ...


MAY SHE REST IN PEACE.

SEE YOU THERE PAM! 

OUR PRAYERS WILL BE WITH YOUR FAMILY. :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Feb 17 2009, 11:55 AM~13029345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST ROLLIN C.C. YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE. :biggrin: TO BOTH FAMILYS WE ARE SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. GOD BE WITH ALL OF YOU N YOUR TIME OF NEED.
> FROM THE PRESIDENT OF JUST ROLLIN C.C. PAM
> 
> ...



thanks just rollin see you there.... tell denise sorry 4 the lost if she ever wants to have a memorial 4 her mom you know thee stylistics is always down 2 help/// one love


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat r the bike class


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 17 2009, 04:19 PM~13031782
> *wat r the bike class
> *


2 WHEEL & 3 WHEEL BIKE STREET & CUSTOM


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LET'S START THE 2009 SHOW SEASON OFF RIGHT! COME ON OUT & SUPPORT. IT FOR A GOOD CAUSE..

ANYONE WHO HAS LOST A LOVED ONE. 

IF YOU HAVE A MEMORIAL T-SHIRT OF YOUR LOVED ONE, PLEASE WEAR IT TO THE SHOW.. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 18 2009, 07:44 AM~13038075
> *LET'S START THE 2009 SHOW SEASON OFF RIGHT! COME ON OUT & SUPPORT. IT FOR A GOOD CAUSE..
> 
> ANYONE WHO HAS LOST A LOVED ONE.
> ...


thats a good idea exotic this is a goodday everyone should be rememered i wish i had one 4 my dad and lil eddie.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 18 2009, 08:44 AM~13038075
> *LET'S START THE 2009 SHOW SEASON OFF RIGHT! COME ON OUT & SUPPORT. IT FOR A GOOD CAUSE..
> 
> ANYONE WHO HAS LOST A LOVED ONE.
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whats up manuel ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 19 2009, 03:32 PM~13052420
> *whats up manuel ?
> *



i called you today you.....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 19 2009, 08:16 PM~13055100
> *i called you today you.....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I'LL BE IN VEGAS. SORRY

HOPE IT TURNS OUT COOL


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 20 2009, 12:40 PM~13061156
> *I'LL BE IN VEGAS. SORRY
> 
> HOPE IT TURNS OUT COOL
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_lethal lows and lay-m-low will be rollin 4 sho i dont know bout just rollin though they might go home cus we dont leave on time lmao _


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 20 2009, 06:35 PM~13063939
> *lethal lows and lay-m-low will be rollin  4 sho  i dont know bout just rollin though  they might go home cus we dont leave on time lmao
> *



thanks alot homie see you there ... swing it or don't bring it.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 21 2009, 05:59 PM~13071300
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP COCHINO?


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 18 2009, 08:44 AM~13038075
> *LET'S START THE 2009 SHOW SEASON OFF RIGHT! COME ON OUT & SUPPORT. IT FOR A GOOD CAUSE..
> 
> ANYONE WHO HAS LOST A LOVED ONE.
> ...


wish I had a shirt when my sister at only 3yrs of age passed away. But talking to my members and hopefully we will be there to represent. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Feb 21 2009, 10:29 PM~13073330
> *wish I had a shirt when my sister at only 3yrs of age passed away. But talking to my members and hopefully we will be there to represent. :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT THIS IS ABOUT REMEMBERING YOUR LOVED ONES!

THE MEMORIES NEVER FADE AWAY...

POOR BABY MAY SHE REST IN PEACE HOMIE. :angel: 

HOPE TO SEE YOUR CLUB THERE. BUT THEY DON'T HAVE TO BE CLUB MEMBERS
EVERYONES WELCOME..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Feb 21 2009, 10:29 PM~13073330
> *wish I had a shirt when my sister at only 3yrs of age passed away. But talking to my members and hopefully we will be there to represent. :biggrin:
> *



if you have a pic of her bring it homie i'll put it by the dj ... this is a good day to remember your love one. hope u can make it..


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Lets keep it at the top!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 23 2009, 09:05 AM~13085054
> *Lets keep it at the top!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 23 2009, 09:05 AM~13085054
> *Lets keep it at the top!
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

jyust got 8 movie passes we have alot of raffle prizes.... also 250.00 each gift certificate to fierce fitness we have 2 that were donated much more comming.....and cant forget 2 party pizzas from rico's you know how big those are... thanks rico's on northgate...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## C-DUBB (May 27, 2008)

we'll be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C-DUBB_@Feb 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13101408
> *we'll be there
> *


 come and rap a little... theres some other people that are suppose to bring it who knows you might win the talent contest....


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Feb 24 2009, 07:03 PM~13102367
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



hows it going homie its been awhile its almost time to hit the parks again......


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: VENDOR BOOTHS $50.00 :biggrin: 

CARS $20.00

BIKES $15.00

MODELS $10.00

:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 25 2009, 08:37 AM~13106857
> *:biggrin:  VENDOR BOOTHS $50.00  :biggrin:
> 
> CARS  $20.00
> ...


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 24 2009, 10:33 PM~13103484
> *hows it going homie its been awhile its almost time to hit the parks again......
> *



Doing good Manuel, And you ? True its almost time again.
Let me know if you need anything Bro .  
:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 25 2009, 08:37 AM~13106857
> *:biggrin:  VENDOR BOOTHS $50.00  :biggrin:
> 
> CARS  $20.00
> ...


!0.00? That's a lot of money....... I'm only going to be able to buy one shoe!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 25 2009, 03:37 PM~13110904
> *!0.00? That's a lot of money....... I'm only going to be able to buy one shoe!
> *


MODEL CARS! OMG :loco: 

FREE ADMISSION TO EVERYONE


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 25 2009, 03:37 PM~13110904
> *!0.00? That's a lot of money....... I'm only going to be able to buy one shoe!
> *


hey ruthie don't worry about the money anything you need i'll cover you...... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 25 2009, 03:37 PM~13110904
> *!0.00? That's a lot of money....... I'm only going to be able to buy one shoe!
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

okay we just got a nice big trophy for the most supported love one which means the one with the most people that are wearing t-shirts of there love one will take home the trophy this is a good day to remember and if you don't have a t-shirt bring a picture will have a spot 4 them... let celebrate the time they had with us ....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Feb 25 2009, 07:48 PM~13113564
> *
> *



hey homie does this mean your comming....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13114982
> *hey homie does this mean your comming....
> *


SOCIOS IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 25 2009, 04:37 PM~13110904
> *!0.00? That's a lot of money....... I'm only going to be able to buy one shoe!
> *




blond moment :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

To The Top :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 25 2009, 05:12 PM~13111826
> *okay  we just got a nice big trophy for the most supported love one which means the one with the most people that are wearing t-shirts of there love one will take home the trophy this is a good day to remember and if you don't have a t-shirt bring a picture will have a spot 4 them... let celebrate the time the had with us ....
> *


MOST SUPPORTED LOVED ONE..... 

THANKS TO THE TROPHY CO. FOR THEIR SUPPORT!
THE TROPHY CO. DONATED IT FOR THIS.....


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13111682
> *hey ruthie don't worry about the money anything you need i'll cover you...... :biggrin:
> *


yup.. :yes: me2,i got ya dnt trip!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13130180
> *yup.. :yes: me2,i got ya dnt trip!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13130180
> *yup.. :yes: me2,i got ya dnt trip!
> *



sorry bub my ruthie.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_hey bub can u take care of me im broke my son got bread but when i asked him if i could borrow some he said "funk off" i though his first words would be "mama" or "dada" _</span>


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 28 2009, 02:43 PM~13139306
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>hey bub can u take care of me im broke  my son got bread but when i asked him if i could borrow some he said  "funk off"  i though his first words would be "mama" or "dada"  </span>
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

2 WEEKS LEFT SHINE UP YOUR RIDES! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 28 2009, 02:43 PM~13139306
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>hey bub can u take care of me im broke  my son got bread but when i asked him if i could borrow some he said  "funk off"  i though his first words would be "mama" or "dada"  </span>
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 28 2009, 08:37 AM~13137153
> *sorry bub my ruthie.....lol    :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: let ruthie speak for herself! :roflmao: :roflmao: haha....lol :wave: whats up manuel seen u last weeknd,wasnt tryn 2 be rude when i didnt say hi.was on the phone


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 25 2009, 05:30 PM~13111397
> *MODEL CARS!      OMG  :loco:
> 
> FREE ADMISSION TO EVERYONE
> *


Oh, sheesh.. lol Thanks for clarifying my confusion! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 2 2009, 11:42 AM~13153582
> *:guns: let ruthie speak for herself! :roflmao:  :roflmao: haha....lol :wave: whats up manuel seen u last weeknd,wasnt tryn 2 be rude when i didnt say hi.was on the phone
> *


Anyone can let me in.... ITS FREE!!!! Oh, you guys are silly!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:werd: :loco:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 2 2009, 10:42 AM~13153582
> *:guns: let ruthie speak for herself! :roflmao:  :roflmao: haha....lol :wave: whats up manuel seen u last weeknd,wasnt tryn 2 be rude when i didnt say hi.was on the phone
> *



yeah bro i know you aint like that i saw you on the phone...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 2 2009, 08:59 PM~13160049
> *TTMFT
> *



calm down son....


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 2 2009, 10:25 PM~13161378
> *calm down son....
> *


 :biggrin: whats up ?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 2 2009, 10:25 PM~13161378
> *calm down son....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 3 2009, 12:52 AM~13162377
> *:biggrin: whats up ?
> *


DID YOU COMB YOUR HAIR YET? :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 3 2009, 09:34 AM~13165046
> *DID YOU COMB YOUR HAIR YET? :biggrin:
> *



hey thats my member :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: its okay if he sleeps with his dora as a pillow..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat are the classes for the bikes so i know wat bike to take


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 3 2009, 11:10 AM~13165499
> *wat are the classes for the bikes so i know wat bike to take
> *


good question. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

THIS ONE 









ARE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Mar 3 2009, 09:34 AM~13165046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: dora is sexy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Mar 3 2009, 10:10 AM~13165499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2wheel & 3wheeler bike street & custom


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 3 2009, 12:08 PM~13166240
> *2wheel & 3wheeler bike street & custom
> *


k ill take the black one


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy: dora is sexy :roflmao: :roflmao:



:uh:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 27 2009, 02:05 PM~13130180
> *yup.. :yes: me2,i got ya dnt trip!
> *




:uh: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 3 2009, 12:52 PM~13167294
> *:cheesy: dora is sexy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Mar 3 2009, 01:51 PM~13167849
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 hno: ahh hello, didnt know u still got on here :tongue: haha lol :biggrin: TTT cant wait 2 ride!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 3 2009, 06:48 PM~13170988
> *hno: ahh hello, didnt know u still got on here  :tongue: haha lol :biggrin: TTT cant wait 2 ride!
> *




damm reina is sexy bub.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 3 2009, 11:08 AM~13166240
> *2wheel & 3wheeler bike street & custom
> *















30'S
40'S -ORIGINAL
40'S - STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -ORIGINAL
50'S -STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -ORIGINAL
60'S -STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
70'S -STREET/CUSTOM
80'S -STREET/CUSTOM
90'S -STREET/CUSTOM
2000'S -STREET/CUSTOM
SUV -STREET/CUSTOM
TRUCK -STREET/CUSTOM
HOT-ROD -STREET/CUSTOM
MOTORCYCLE -STREET/CUSTOM
EURO -STREET/CUSTOM
DONK -STREET/CUSTOM
UNDER CONSTRUCTION -STREET/CUSTOM
CLASSIC -STREET/CUSTOM
ORIGINAL -STREET/CUSTOM
2-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
3-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
MODEL -STREET/CUSTOM
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR RIDE
BEST OF SHOW
FURTHEST DISTANCE
MOST CLUB ENTRIES
SPECIAL INTEREST

54 CATEGORIES 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

DON'T FORGET WE HAVE A NICE BIG TROPHY FOR THE MOST SUPPORTED LOVE ONE WITH T-SHIRTS ....... THIS IS A DAY TO REMEMBER OUR LOVE ONES.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 4 2009, 09:19 AM~13177307
> *DON'T FORGET WE HAVE A NICE BIG TROPHY FOR THE MOST SUPPORTED LOVE ONE WITH T-SHIRTS  ....... THIS IS A DAY TO REMEMBER OUR LOVE ONES.
> *


THANKS MANUEL.... I DIDN'T FORGET, WE'LL NEVER FORGET!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 3 2009, 07:48 PM~13170988
> *hno: ahh hello, didnt know u still got on here  :tongue: haha lol :biggrin: TTT cant wait 2 ride!
> *



mhh.have..fun see you u there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there whit 2 bikes


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 3 2009, 11:47 PM~13174223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T  :wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Mar 4 2009, 06:56 PM~13183921
> *T T T              :wave:
> *




thanks 4 offering help bro thats love ..but we have everything taken care of .. unless you want to make 4 tamales 4 me,,,lol jk


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Mar 4 2009, 02:22 PM~13180618
> *mhh.have..fun see you u there
> *


 :nono: see me there!na gurl u knw u riding wit me :biggrin: :yes:

TTT dang 15th gettn here quick hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

The day is almost here!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2009, 08:16 PM~13185265
> *The day is almost here!!!! hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 4 2009, 08:24 PM~13185408
> *:yes:
> *



bring dora sac town in case you get tired.....lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 4 2009, 11:57 PM~13187699
> *bring dora sac town in case you get tired.....lol
> *


you already know ima bring my dora  :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 4 2009, 07:51 PM~13184877
> *
> TTT dang 15th gettn here quick hno:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> you already know ima bring my dora    :roflm/ao:
> [/q
> 
> uote] hey sac town does dora have any sisters ?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2009, 09:16 PM~13185265
> *The day is almost here!!!! hno:  hno:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T

Looks like the sun is out for awhile. Shine up the rides and get them ready :biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 4 2009, 09:34 PM~13184553
> *thanks 4 offering help bro thats love ..but we have everything taken care of .. unless you want to make 4 tamales 4 me,,,lol  jk
> *


Not a problem :biggrin: Chicken, beef, or pork ?  
:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

10 DAYS LEFT PEOPLE!














30'S
40'S -ORIGINAL
40'S - STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -ORIGINAL
50'S -STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -ORIGINAL
60'S -STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
70'S -STREET/CUSTOM
80'S -STREET/CUSTOM
90'S -STREET/CUSTOM
2000'S -STREET/CUSTOM
SUV -STREET/CUSTOM
TRUCK -STREET/CUSTOM
HOT-ROD -STREET/CUSTOM
MOTORCYCLE -STREET/CUSTOM
EURO -STREET/CUSTOM
DONK -STREET/CUSTOM
UNDER CONSTRUCTION -STREET/CUSTOM
CLASSIC -STREET/CUSTOM
ORIGINAL -STREET/CUSTOM
2-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
3-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
MODEL -STREET/CUSTOM
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR RIDE
BEST OF SHOW
FURTHEST DISTANCE
MOST CLUB ENTRIES
SPECIAL INTEREST

54 CATEGORIES 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Mar 5 2009, 08:40 PM~13196760
> *Not a problem  :biggrin:  Chicken, beef,  or pork ?
> :thumbsup:
> *



its gotta be pork or its not a tamale....lol


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 6 2009, 10:21 AM~13200178
> *its gotta be pork or its not a tamale....lol
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

lets keep this at the top


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C-DUBB (May 27, 2008)

are the vendor booths still available? i been laggin


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-DUBB_@Mar 7 2009, 09:50 AM~13208948
> *are the vendor booths still available? i been laggin
> *


YES....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C-DUBB_@Mar 7 2009, 09:50 AM~13208948
> *are the vendor booths still available? i been laggin
> *


i'm ready to buy the new cd dubb..


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 6 2009, 11:29 PM~12931804
> *nothin much....the flyer came out good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_in one week lethal lows we be in a honarable setting_


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is it 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 8 2009, 07:56 AM~13215636
> *is it 1st 2nd and 3rd
> *


best of each


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 8 2009, 06:57 AM~13215475
> *in one week lethal lows  we be in a honarable setting
> 
> 
> ...



cute baby homie....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs & Mini impressions bike clubs will be there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 9 2009, 06:09 AM~13222869
> *Topdogs & Mini impressions bike clubs will be there
> *



kool top dogs .....hope to meet you guys.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 7 2009, 09:01 PM~13213048
> *YES....
> 
> *



how mush?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 9 2009, 07:38 AM~13223310
> *kool top dogs .....hope to meet you guys.....
> *



 that would be cool homie, we will be by the bikes stop bye


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 9 2009, 07:09 AM~13222869
> *Topdogs & Mini impressions bike clubs will be there
> *


 :0 thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 25 2009, 08:37 AM~13106857
> *:biggrin:  VENDOR BOOTHS $50.00  :biggrin:
> 
> CARS  $20.00
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

$50.00 4 vendors :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I think da RAIDER truck is staying home


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13224071
> *how mush?
> *


OMG! BLOND MOMENT.

$50.00 

YOU SMOKE TO MUCH!
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Feb 25 2009, 07:37 AM~13106857
> *:biggrin:  VENDOR BOOTHS $50.00  :biggrin:
> 
> CARS  $20.00
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 9 2009, 09:57 AM~13224436
> *  that would be cool homie, we will be by the bikes stop bye
> *



i'm going to be the dj we are throwing this show 4 my friends mom and my lil cousin thats who's on the flyer......


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 9 2009, 11:38 AM~13224733
> *OMG! BLOND MOMENT.
> 
> $50.00
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 08:14 PM~13230916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE BEST THING ANYONE SAID ON HERE YET! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

today is my dads birthday so i'll be remembering him at this show ... i hope we have alot of people wearing thier love one t-shirt or bring a picture this would make the show as it was intended to be ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE. :angel: 

I'LL SEE YOU LATER BRO!


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 10 2009, 07:44 AM~13235062
> *MAY HE REST IN PEACE. :angel:
> 
> I'LL SEE YOU LATER BRO!
> *



thanks homie........


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 10 2009, 04:24 PM~13239981
> *TTT
> *



thanks ruthie much love to you... bring some friends ...lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 10 2009, 07:38 AM~13235016
> *today is my dads birthday so i'll be remembering him at this show ... i hope we have alot of people wearing thier love one t-shirt or bring a picture this would make the show as it was intended to be ...
> *


May he rest in peace homie.

Saturday was my carnal birthday and I will be remembering him and my other carnal at this show!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

5 more days


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 10 2009, 07:08 PM~13242564
> *5 more days
> *


DID YOU LET HIM SNIFF IT? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 10 2009, 06:41 PM~13242036
> *May he rest in peace homie.
> 
> Saturday was my carnal birthday and I will be remembering him and my other carnal at this show!
> *



thanks homie that means alot..... if you have a pic of your carnal bring it if you want or we can just shout his name on the mic...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

a
o
t

n
o
b


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

~THE 209 WILL BE THERE,,, TO GIVE SUPPORT ON THE LOSS OF THE TWO LOVED ONES.. MAY GOD BE WITH THE FAMILY.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 54bomba_@Mar 11 2009, 01:28 PM~13249654
> *~THE 209 WILL BE THERE,,, TO GIVE SUPPORT ON THE LOSS OF THE TWO LOVED ONES.. MAY GOD BE WITH THE FAMILY.
> *


thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 54bomba_@Mar 11 2009, 12:28 PM~13249654
> *~THE 209 WILL BE THERE,,, TO GIVE SUPPORT ON THE LOSS OF THE TWO LOVED ONES.. MAY GOD BE WITH THE FAMILY.
> *



welcome 209.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

WILL BE THERE!! dang sure like the way that sounds :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 11 2009, 09:35 PM~13255979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR! ONE LUV USO'S.....


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_we will be there deep _


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 12 2009, 06:35 AM~13257965
> *we will be there  deep
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: A Lee make sure you holla at me!fam its been ah minute...


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 11 2009, 04:36 PM~13251942
> *welcome 209.... :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias,,,


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

2 more days to go, oh boy, oh boy!!!!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 01:18 PM~13261570
> *2 more days to go, oh boy, oh boy!!!!!!! hno:  hno:
> *



are you cold i'll keep you warm..lol


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 12 2009, 07:32 AM~13258371
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: A Lee make sure you holla at me!fam its been ah minute...
> *


_oh dam bub i forgot to give u my new number ill hit u 2 morrow (friday) _


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hope you guys have a great day. RIP to all that have passed.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## TUFF55 (Dec 2, 2007)

Devotion C.C will be there


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFF55_@Mar 13 2009, 11:56 AM~13271266
> *Devotion C.C will be there
> *


thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RAIDER truck is staying swing by da YAYA'S booth n spend ur money :biggrin: 







Carl save a good spot 3 hour drive I'll try 2 be there early :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 05:03 PM~13273884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see you there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TODAY IS 1 YEAR FOR MY MOTHER SYLVIA'S PASSING.. MY FAMILY & I MISS HER DEARLY! 

:angel: I WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU MOM! "TIL THE DAY WE MEET AGAIN"

I JUST THINK EVERYONE SHOULD REMEMBER THEIR LOVED ONES & THAT'S WHAT WE'RE DOING ON THIS DAY. :angel:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

is this rain or shine..? according to the news there is a slight chance of rain . Hopefully not we want to be there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB CENTRAL VALLEY . 
WE ARE NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO ATTEND YOUR SHOW AND SHINE .
DUE TO MANDATORY MEETING IN SAN JOSE FOR ALL OF THE CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS . AND A FEW OTHER MEMBERS ARE TO WORK .......WE HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME OUT THERE AND WE WILL MOST DEFFENITLY ATTEND YOUR NEXT EVENT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 13 2009, 10:33 PM~13277308
> *is this rain or shine..? according to the news there is a slight chance of rain . Hopefully not we want to be there!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 whats up carl/manuel


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 14 2009, 04:59 AM~13278065
> *x2 whats up carl/manuel
> *


WE'RE GOOD!
RAIN OR SHINE...
BUT WE'RE GOOD.
JUST A LITTLE SPRINKLE NEVER HURT NOBODY.

SAT. A CHANCE OF SPRINKLES, SUN. CLEAR 
  

YOU CAN REMEMBER YOUR LOVED ONES IN IN THE RAIN ALSO. :angel:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 04:03 PM~13273884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES COCHINO YES! :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Mar 14 2009, 12:06 AM~13277664
> *ON BEHALF OF LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB CENTRAL VALLEY .
> WE ARE NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO ATTEND YOUR SHOW AND SHINE .
> DUE TO MANDATORY MEETING IN SAN JOSE FOR ALL OF THE CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS . AND A FEW OTHER MEMBERS ARE TO WORK .......WE HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME OUT THERE AND WE WILL MOST DEFFENITLY  ATTEND YOUR NEXT EVENT
> *



hey homie i know thats a must so do wat you have to do...but thanks 4 giving us heads up we know you guys were down but take care hope to see in stockton if you guys are going.......one love central valley


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 14 2009, 04:59 AM~13278065
> *x2 whats up carl/manuel
> *


CAN'T SLEEP OR WHAT? :0


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 14 2009, 06:19 PM~13282249
> *CAN'T SLEEP OR WHAT? :0
> *


kinda! midnight shift


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 14 2009, 07:09 AM~13278453
> *WE'RE GOOD!
> RAIN OR SHINE...
> BUT WE'RE GOOD.
> ...


x2


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 14 2009, 06:41 PM~13282383
> *kinda! midnight shift
> *


GOOD! I'M STILL WAITING.....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 9 2009, 05:34 PM~13227832
> *i'm going to be the dj we are throwing this show 4 my friends mom and my lil cousin thats who's on the flyer......
> *


koo we will be there coming from San Jose. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

have fun, I'm not going :angry: please post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Mar 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13283290
> *koo we will be there coming from San Jose. :biggrin:
> *


see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT
RAIN OR SHINE I'LL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

rain or shine gotta ride


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

yeah we got a good friend thats going to make a video of the show its going to be tight..... so if you don't have a t-shirt of your love one bring a pic so we can get it on the video.....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

heading out at 6am see you guys in the morning!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 14 2009, 10:04 PM~13283909
> *  heading out at 6am see you guys in the morning!
> *




be safe on the road homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT'S SHOWTIME! :nicoderm:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 15 2009, 05:05 AM~13284658
> *IT'S SHOWTIME! :nicoderm:
> *


yup see everyone soon!  Hope it's still ah good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Family First will be in the house


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

Just got back from the show good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Mar 15 2009, 01:11 PM~13286768
> *Just got back from the show good turn out :thumbsup:
> *


X2 It was a good show, sad but good!
My heart and prayers goes out to everyone that lost a love one. :angel:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Nice Show-n-Shine.  Thank for the HOT ASS jalepenjos :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

click on the link
View My Video


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

good show fellas had lots of fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

except when you call me for an award and it was a mistake..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Mar 15 2009, 06:02 PM~13288524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_hey thanks for the great time LETHAL LOWS 2009 _


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_just rollin c.c. representing to the fullest _


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Had a good time, hope the cause raised some good money................I am always happy to help when I can..............

Here are a few pics from our day.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 15 2009, 06:18 PM~13289154
> *Had a good time, hope the cause raised some good money................I am always happy to help when I can..............
> 
> Here are a few pics from our day.
> ...


_aw frank i didnt even notice ur ride was there yall rollin back 2 vaca and richmond its coo to see homies rollin all the way to sac from my old stumpin grounds _


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Had a good Time.. It was nice to see everyone again SINCE we have been tucked away for the winter! See everyone at the next event


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

looks like I missed a good show :angry: :angry:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Mar 15 2009, 05:15 PM~13288633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how Family First does it, oh and we had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 15 2009, 07:44 PM~13289458
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> looks like I missed a good show  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT. EVEN THO THE WEATHER WAS'NT WORKING WITH US. NO ONE WAS SCARED TO COME OUT. 

ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYONE FROM THE LOPEZ FAMILIES 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

FINAL CHAPTER HAD A GOOD TIME.TURNED OUT TO BE A GOOD SHOW... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

wow thats how FAMILY FIRST does it lol / had a good time nice turn out hope u guys raised the money you needed.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 15 2009, 05:41 PM~13288820
> *good show fellas had lots of fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You guys had some clean cars


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 15 2009, 07:46 PM~13289489
> *Thats how Family First does it, oh and we had a great time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This guy ran in front of me. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2009, 08:18 PM~13290603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 15 2009, 07:53 PM~13289577
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT. EVEN THO THE WEATHER WAS'NT WORKING WITH US. NO ONE WAS SCARED TO COME OUT.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYONE FROM THE LOPEZ FAMILIES
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 15 2009, 07:53 PM~13289577
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT. EVEN THO THE WEATHER WAS'NT WORKING WITH US. NO ONE WAS SCARED TO COME OUT.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYONE FROM THE LOPEZ FAMILIES
> ...


Hey no problem even thought we almost got escorted out by your security...lol..for crossing the yellow ribbon. Well my kids had a ball showed them bikes ( Childhood Dreams )Cleaned it and thats how we started this new yr with our first show. Well my regards to the lopez :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!! MUCH LOVE TO THE LOPEZ FAMILY!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

VERY NICE SHOW POPS/CHI CHI/ LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES, ON BEHAF OF IMAGINATIONS C.C. SACRAMENTO/CHICAGO/HAWAII/WE LOOK FOWARD TO SPONSERING MORE SHOWS.. FOR ALL CAR CLUBS.. THAT NEED HELP.... PEOPLE HAVE TO THINK WE ALSO AS CAR ENTHUSIS CAN PUT ON SHOWS AND SET A POSSITIVE IMAGE FOR THE LOW RIDER COMUNITY/ MOVEMENT/CULTURE/AND LIFE, WITHOUT ANY TROUBLE OR BULLSHIT.. FAMILYS WERE KICKING BACK AND HAVING A GREAT TIME... FOR A GOOD CAUSE...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Mar 15 2009, 09:59 PM~13291624
> * VERY NICE SHOW POPS/CHI CHI/ LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES, ON BEHAF OF IMAGINATIONS C.C. SACRAMENTO/CHICAGO/HAWAII/WE LOOK FOWARD TO SPONSERING MORE SHOWS.. FOR ALL CAR CLUBS.. THAT NEED HELP.... PEOPLE HAVE TO THINK WE ALSO AS CAR ENTHUSIS CAN PUT ON SHOWS AND SET A POSSITIVE IMAGE FOR THE LOW RIDER COMUNITY/ MOVEMENT/CULTURE/AND  LIFE, WITHOUT ANY TROUBLE OR BULLSHIT.. FAMILYS WERE KICKING BACK AND HAVING A GREAT TIME... FOR A GOOD CAUSE...
> *


 well said son it was nice of your chapters sponsoring a good cause and willing to help others ..... i raised a good son with a good heart like his pops ....love you son 4 bringing the family out...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 15 2009, 05:15 PM~13288636
> *Nice Show-n-Shine.    Thank for the HOT ASS jalepenjos :biggrin:
> *


thanks 4 comming homie it was hell of funny but you guys were good sports ...thanks again blvd image..


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 15 2009, 09:15 PM~13290565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This 63 from Nor Cal?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Had a great time! Well worth the trip


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 15 2009, 11:35 PM~13291886
> *This 63 from Nor Cal?
> *


Family First. C.C.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 15 2009, 10:41 PM~13291936
> *Had a great time! Well worth the trip
> *



top dog i never seen some bad ass bikes like your crew and child hood dreams man i think my next ssi check i'm going to build a bike ...lol you have more money in your bike than i have in my trailer......lol one love 4 making the trip..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 15 2009, 08:05 PM~13290429
> *You guys had some clean cars
> *


gracias carnal.... your 63 made mine look like poo poo in stocton last year :biggrin: but all good nice 63 homie!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

this was our ride up there...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















with no wipers but lots of rain X on the windshield!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

good turn out thanks fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_once again manual thanks we had a great time _


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 16 2009, 06:49 AM~13293491
> *once again manual thanks we had a great time
> 
> 
> ...


thanks lethal lee and baby for bringing the crew out ...props to worldwide from japan to the bay and back to sac...lol


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 15 2009, 10:35 PM~13291886
> *This 63 from Nor Cal?
> *


yup


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

HAD AH GOOD TIME!WAS AH COOL LIL START FOR THE YEAR. :thumbsup: 
HERE'S SOME PICS MY NIECE TOOK


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Nice pictures


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin: found this on the camera


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice Show Manuel , We all had a great time out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

IT LOOKED LIKE A GOOD SHOW, I'M GLAD TO SEE FAMILY FIRST WAS IN THE HOUSE.........ALOT OF NICE RIDES.................!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Mar 16 2009, 08:54 AM~13294335
> *Nice Show Manuel , We all had a great time out there.  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie its always nice seeing you guys pull up in the bad ass bombs ..... one love 4 old illusions....... and compadres ......


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 16 2009, 07:55 AM~13293915
> *HAD AH GOOD TIME!WAS AH COOL LIL START FOR THE YEAR. :thumbsup:
> HERE'S SOME PICS MY NIECE TOOK
> 
> ...


 hey bub tell you niece she's hired she took some really nice pictures .. lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GOOD TURN OUT! WISH THE WEATHER WAS BETTER BUT ALOT MORE TO COME!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 15 2009, 11:58 PM~13292035
> *top dog i never seen some bad ass bikes like your crew and child hood dreams  man i think my next ssi check i'm going to build a bike ...lol you have more money in your bike than i have in my trailer......lol one love 4 making the trip..
> *


Thanks manual. hey I told your kid you deleted me from myspace why the hell ?
than I was trying to come up to you to say hi and introduce my self I whent under big papy chulo on mYspace but was afraid you was gonna call security like you was with the lil kid..lol..lol. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 16 2009, 09:55 AM~13293915
> *HAD AH GOOD TIME!WAS AH COOL LIL START FOR THE YEAR. :thumbsup:
> HERE'S SOME PICS MY NIECE TOOK
> 
> ...


ANY NORTENOS @ THESE SHOW? DAM YOU GUYS HAVE BULLDOGS IN YOUR CITY
:nono: :nono: THAT SHIT DONT FLY IN THE BAY :uh: HEARD THEY ALL TATTED BACK TOO!!!!!


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

THIS AIN'T FOLSOM HOMIE, THESE THINGS ARE FOR FAMILIES AND IN THIS CASE FOR DONATIONS FOR ONE OF THE HOMIES FAMILY MEMBERS. WE HAVE SOME RIDERS IN SAC DON'T GET IT TWISTED. NOR-CAL 4 LIFE............


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 SickO_@Mar 16 2009, 04:40 PM~13297289
> *THIS AIN'T FOLSOM HOMIE, THESE THINGS ARE FOR FAMILIES AND IN THIS CASE FOR DONATIONS FOR ONE OF THE HOMIES FAMILY MEMBERS. WE HAVE SOME RIDERS IN SAC DON'T GET IT TWISTED. NOR-CAL 4 LIFE............
> *


LOL....YA I SEE THERE WAS NO RIDERS THERE AT THE SHOW..I GOT REAL HOMIES IN SAC...BELEAVE ME YOUNGSTA IT COULDVE BEEN BAD...I FEEL YA ON THE FAMILY THANG...BUT THERES A POINT YOU GOTTA STEP UP AND BE A MAN  YOU CHECK THEM IN THE RIGHT WAY AND LEAVE W/OUT NO PUNCHES


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 16 2009, 04:56 PM~13297398
> *LOL....YA I SEE THERE WAS NO RIDERS THERE AT THE SHOW..I GOT REAL HOMIES IN SAC...BELEAVE ME YOUNGSTA IT COULDVE BEEN BAD...I FEEL YA ON THE FAMILY THANG...BUT THERES A POINT YOU GOTTA STEP UP AND BE A MAN  YOU CHECK THEM IN THE RIGHT WAY AND LEAVE W/OUT NO PUNCHES
> *


NO DISRESPECT TO REAL SAC HOMIES  MUCH LOVE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> This 63 from Nor Cal?
> [/THIS 63 IS FROM FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRA CALIFAS PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE 63 IS FROM FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRA CALIFAS PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 16 2009, 03:59 PM~13297429
> *NO DISRESPECT TO REAL SAC HOMIES  MUCH LOVE
> *


NONE TAKIN.. IT WAS A FAMILY EVENT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 16 2009, 12:43 PM~13296370
> *Thanks manual. hey I told your kid you deleted me from myspace why the hell ?
> than I was trying to come up to you to say hi and introduce my self I whent under big papy chulo on mYspace but was afraid you was gonna call security like you was with the lil kid..lol..lol. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that was a good idea you didn't walk up on me because i told the security nobody is to get close 2 me or shoot them with the water gun.....lol damm bro thats twice i didn't meet you next time just slap me in the head..jk


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 16 2009, 02:56 PM~13297398
> *LOL....YA I SEE THERE WAS NO RIDERS THERE AT THE SHOW..I GOT REAL HOMIES IN SAC...BELEAVE ME YOUNGSTA IT COULDVE BEEN BAD...I FEEL YA ON THE FAMILY THANG...BUT THERES A POINT YOU GOTTA STEP UP AND BE A MAN  YOU CHECK THEM IN THE RIGHT WAY AND LEAVE W/OUT NO PUNCHES
> *



You got jokes!!! Aint no one getting checked here perro!


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

WASSUP MY HOMIES OUT THERE...MY LETHAL LOWS BROTHERS..TODAY MARCH 8TH IS MY BIRTHDAY..SO I WANNA SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY OTHER HALF, MY BEST FRIEND, IN LIFE AND DEATH ,MY TWIN........... DAMIEN XAVIER ROJAS 03/08/1977-08/05/2001 ONE LOVE BRO.... 


--------------------

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU....COME LETHAL OR DON'T COME AT ALL !!!!!!!!! 

LETHAL TWIN Mar 8 2009, 01:58 AM | | Post #1269 

Baller

Posts: 426
Joined: Apr 2008
From: WORLD WIDE
Car Club: LETHAL LOWS






RIGHT ON FOR THE SHOW AND THE LOVE LETHAL TWIN OF LETHAL LOWS


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 16 2009, 03:56 PM~13297398
> *LOL....YA I SEE THERE WAS NO RIDERS THERE AT THE SHOW..I GOT REAL HOMIES IN SAC...BELEAVE ME YOUNGSTA IT COULDVE BEEN BAD...I FEEL YA ON THE FAMILY THANG...BUT THERES A POINT YOU GOTTA STEP UP AND BE A MAN  YOU CHECK THEM IN THE RIGHT WAY AND LEAVE W/OUT NO PUNCHES
> *



what are you talking about homie, I didn't see any nortenos or surenos or anything that was gang related,it was a small car show full of lil kids and families
having fun, who has to step up and for what?? :dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

on behalf of the lopez family we loved the support from the south -east---west--and north ........thats why we as lowriders get no respect from the city because of mexicans fighting mexicans the media would of love to do a story about violence at a car show.......i know i want to go to a car show in fresno and i hope i have no problems because of where i'm from...if i act like a fool i get wat i deserve but thats not me or my club ...sorry about the comments top dog....


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN WOULD LIKE TO SAY. THANK YOU GUYS FOR PUTTING ON A WONDERFUL SHOW YESTERDAY. WE REALLY HAD A GOOD TIME , NOW THIS IS HOW WE GET THE NEW YEAR STARTED.{WITH NO DRAMA!!! } :biggrin: :biggrin: 


THANKS AGAIN 

JUST ROLLIN C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Mar 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13300881
> *JUST ROLLIN WOULD LIKE TO SAY. THANK YOU GUYS FOR PUTTING ON A WONDERFUL SHOW YESTERDAY. WE REALLY HAD A GOOD TIME , NOW THIS IS HOW WE GET THE NEW YEAR STARTED.{WITH NO DRAMA!!! } :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM PAM. YOU KNOW YOUR WELCOME ALWAYS.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 16 2009, 07:48 PM~13300366
> *on behalf of the lopez family we loved the support from the south -east---west--and north ........thats why we as lowriders get no respect from the city because of mexicans fighting mexicans the media would of love to do a story about violence at a car show.......i know i want to go to a car show in fresno and i hope i  have no problems because of where i'm from...if i act like a fool i get wat i deserve but thats not me or my club ...sorry about the comments top dog....
> *



Its all good manuel we had a great time hope to do it again. And for the shit talker don't speak about it be about it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Mar 15 2009, 10:59 PM~13291624
> * VERY NICE SHOW POPS/CHI CHI/ LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES, ON BEHAF OF IMAGINATIONS C.C. SACRAMENTO/CHICAGO/HAWAII/WE LOOK FOWARD TO SPONSERING MORE SHOWS.. FOR ALL CAR CLUBS.. THAT NEED HELP.... PEOPLE HAVE TO THINK WE ALSO AS CAR ENTHUSIS CAN PUT ON SHOWS AND SET A POSSITIVE IMAGE FOR THE LOW RIDER COMUNITY/ MOVEMENT/CULTURE/AND  LIFE, WITHOUT ANY TROUBLE OR BULLSHIT.. FAMILYS WERE KICKING BACK AND HAVING A GREAT TIME... FOR A GOOD CAUSE...
> *


show looked good...Manuel...nice bombs...all the rides looked good :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 16 2009, 10:45 PM~13301056
> *Its all good manuel we had a great time hope to do it again. And for the shit talker don't speak about it be about it
> *


 :roflmao: IM NOT REALLY AN ETHUG YOU HAD A PASS OVER THERE IT WONT FLY YOU COME TO MY CITY....OF SHARKS  BULLFROG


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 17 2009, 06:11 AM~13303196
> *:roflmao: IM NOT REALLY AN ETHUG YOU HAD A PASS OVER THERE IT WONT FLY YOU COME TO MY CITY....OF SHARKS  BULLFROG
> *



Yeah ill let you tell it chepete ass tuna fish. But its all good run your mouth all you want. Cuz your scary ass won't leave your city. But when im in your town ill make sure ill look you up


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU GUYS CAN PM EACH OTHER IF YOU WANT.

PLEASE NOT ON HERE GUYS!

THIS WAS ABOUT FAMILY.. :angel:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Mar 16 2009, 08:56 PM~13301175
> *show looked good...Manuel...nice bombs...all the rides looked good :thumbsup:
> *



thanks 4 the support chicago you know we got your back when you need something... one love from sacramento...and thee stylistics cc


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Lmao! You do that. We had fun smashing mutts in dec when they came to the sjsu game. I'm not a northsider either.


> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 17 2009, 08:23 AM~13303247
> *Yeah ill let you tell it chepete ass tuna fish. But its all good run your mouth all you want. Cuz your scary ass won't leave your city. But when im in your town ill make sure ill look you up
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 17 2009, 11:08 AM~13305559
> *Lmao! You do that. We had fun smashing mutts in dec when they came to the sjsu game. I'm not a northsider either.
> *



Handle your bussiness! Cuz I do


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 17 2009, 01:08 PM~13305559
> *Lmao! You do that. We had fun smashing mutts in dec when they came to the sjsu game. I'm not a northsider either.
> *


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

I UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE CHECKING THING HOMIE, BUT THERE IS A TIME AND A PLACE AND THAT WAS NIETHER...........I'M OVER 30 HOMIE AND I HAVE PUT IN MY SHARE OF WORK I CAN TELL YOU THAT...........YOU GROW UP HOMIE AND NOW IT IS ABOUT MY KIDS AND MY FAMILY.............THAT IS WHAT IS MOST IMPORTANT IN MY LIFE..........BUT YOU KEEP DOING YOU HOMIE MUCH RESPECT.......I LIKE GOING TO SLEEP AND WAKING  UP WHEN I WANT TOO......NOT THE C.O.'S


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

WOW ALOT OF E-BANGING HERE---- I AM LUCKY I CAN GO TO BOTH CITY'S AS A MATTER OF FACT I CAN GO TO ANY CITY - I DONT TRIP OFF THESE THINGS I HAVE A BLVD KING CHAPER IN SAN JOSE AND FRESNO AND WE FAMILY. 

JUST WANTED TO SAY MY 02CENTS LIKE MANUEL, MEDIA WILL NEVER SAY ON THE NEWS THAT PEOPLE ARE DOING A CARSHOW TO HELP SOMEONES FAMILY OR TO DO A BENEFIT FOR CANCER ETC. BUT IF A FIGHT BREAKS OUT THEN YOU WILL SEE OUR BROWN AND BLACK FOLKS IN THE NEWS :angry:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 16 2009, 05:28 PM~13298205
> *yeah that was a good idea you didn't walk up  on me because i told the security nobody is to get close 2 me or shoot them with the water gun.....lol damm bro thats twice i didn't meet you next time just slap me in the head..jk
> *


na seriously I'm gonna smack you at the next show.lol.. don't matter if I get a little wet..lol..this way you'll never forget how you met me...lol. :biggrin: :biggrin: so on the serious note . We had a blast lets plan this again for next yr. !!! hopefully turnout will be better too. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Well before I forget it was nice seing everyone out there, got a chance to talk to compadres the BIG I was in the house too.. I met a couple pople from familia first and I didn't get a chance to see blvd bombs but clean rides. also wanna give socios a big hand for the judging and specially top dogs for them awsome bikes. and mini impressions too. nice way of starting the new yr with a first lil show like this props manuel and everyone else that attended too. the guy with they trike too I don't really know who he is but nice trike . and everyone else that i've missed. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 17 2009, 05:16 PM~13308867
> *WOW ALOT OF E-BANGING HERE---- I AM LUCKY I CAN GO TO BOTH CITY'S AS A MATTER OF FACT I CAN GO TO ANY CITY - I DONT TRIP OFF THESE THINGS I HAVE A BLVD KING CHAPER IN SAN JOSE AND FRESNO AND WE FAMILY.
> 
> JUST WANTED TO SAY MY 02CENTS LIKE MANUEL, MEDIA WILL NEVER SAY ON THE NEWS THAT PEOPLE ARE DOING A CARSHOW TO HELP SOMEONES FAMILY OR TO DO A BENEFIT FOR CANCER ETC.  BUT IF A FIGHT BREAKS OUT THEN YOU WILL SEE OUR BROWN AND BLACK FOLKS IN THE NEWS  :angry:
> *



you know tito 64 that would of made news around the world ...you just don't know how many times lowrider joe the president of old style car club in sacramento had toy drives and the media was there filming and do you think they put it on the news HELL NO we never get any credit unless something bad happens... one love tito 64


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 17 2009, 06:24 PM~13309577
> *na seriously I'm gonna smack you at the next show.lol.. don't matter if I get a little wet..lol..this way you'll never forget how you met me...lol. :biggrin:  :biggrin: so on the serious note . We had a blast lets plan this again for next yr. !!! hopefully turnout will be better too. :biggrin:
> *



dammmmitt 66 like that...lol


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

one luv fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 SickO_@Mar 17 2009, 04:24 PM~13307384
> *I UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE CHECKING THING HOMIE, BUT THERE IS A TIME AND A PLACE AND THAT WAS NIETHER...........I'M OVER 30 HOMIE AND I HAVE PUT IN MY SHARE OF WORK I CAN TELL YOU THAT...........YOU GROW UP HOMIE AND NOW IT IS ABOUT MY KIDS AND MY FAMILY.............THAT IS WHAT IS MOST IMPORTANT IN MY LIFE..........BUT YOU KEEP DOING YOU HOMIE MUCH RESPECT.......I LIKE GOING TO SLEEP AND WAKING   UP WHEN I WANT TOO......NOT THE C.O.'S
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Mar 17 2009, 09:23 PM~13311145
> *
> *


(*) (*) lol


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 17 2009, 11:52 PM~13312419
> *(*) (*)  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:52 PM~13312419
> *(*) (*)  lol
> *


exotic nut rider :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

1 LUV MANUEL CARL THAT SHOW WAS FIRME OLD ILLUSIONS HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THAT LOT IS PRETTY BIG AN LOCAL AN 1ONCE AGAIN R.I.P JEFITO MR.JIMMY.SANTIAGO.VALLES. THATS MY POPS PEACE OUT :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Mar 18 2009, 05:11 AM~13313477
> * 1 LUV MANUEL CARL THAT SHOW WAS FIRME OLD ILLUSIONS HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THAT LOT IS PRETTY BIG AN LOCAL   AN 1ONCE AGAIN R.I.P JEFITO   MR.JIMMY.SANTIAGO.VALLES.  THATS MY POPS    PEACE OUT  :angel:
> *



much love to you for comming .... next time we throw something there again we can get the whole parking lot because we got a good report from the principle that he heard from his staff that everyone and everything was a great crowd no problems..... we are going to have a little show maybe next weekend to help a 13 year old boy to go to vegas for his basketball team .. hope you guys can come and support this kid we don't even know we have a meeting with his parents tonight...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 18 2009, 12:21 AM~13312937
> *exotic nut rider  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


AT LEAST I HAVE NUTS! :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 18 2009, 07:10 AM~13314075
> *AT LEAST I HAVE NUTS! :roflmao:
> *


can u please leave your nuts off this topic....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2009, 10:49 AM~13315450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 17 2009, 08:11 PM~13310182
> *you know tito 64 that would of made news around the world ...you just don't know how many times lowrider joe the president of old style car club in sacramento had toy drives and the media was there filming and do you think they put it on the news HELL NO  we never get any credit unless something bad happens... one love tito 64
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

When is the next show Manuel?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 18 2009, 01:01 PM~13316998
> *When is the next show Manuel?
> *


my god ruthie you were so pretty at the show i'm pissed off i didn't get a pic of you at show....lol i'll know tonight this 13 year old wants to go with his team to vegas for a basketball tournement i read the story about his dad lost his job because of layoff the MOM works 4 the state they cut hours off her check so we are going to see wat we can do....


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 18 2009, 02:01 PM~13316998
> *When is the next show Manuel?
> *


Hey I didn't see you there ? I wanted to take a pic of you n my bike :uh: n me ofcourse..


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 18 2009, 02:33 PM~13317282
> *my god ruthie you were so pretty at the show i'm pissed off i didn't get a pic of you at show....lol i'll know tonight this 13 year old wants to go with his team to vegas for  a basketball tournement i read the story about his dad lost his job because of layoff the MOM works 4 the state they cut hours off her check so we are going to see wat we can do....
> *


You and Joey looked really busy... I didn't want to bug. It was a very good show.. was happy to be there. Keep us updated about that show... I'm more then happy to help.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 18 2009, 02:14 PM~13317637
> *You and Joey looked really busy... I didn't want to bug. It was a very good show.. was happy to be there. Keep us updated about that show... I'm more then happy to help.
> *


i'm never busy 4 you ruthie your an angel...... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 18 2009, 05:43 PM~13318985
> *i'm never busy 4 you ruthie your an angel...... :biggrin:
> *


KISS ASS!

HI RUTHIE... :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

HEY CARL DO YOU HAVE THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 18 2009, 06:41 PM~13319487
> *HEY CARL DO YOU HAVE THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> *


 :no:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

uffin: chi chi


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT....

"MAY THEY REST IN PEACE"


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 18 2009, 09:38 PM~13322363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 18 2009, 05:41 PM~13319487
> *HEY CARL DO YOU HAVE THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> *


what page of it do you want me to scan for you homie..!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 18 2009, 09:38 PM~13322363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 4 posting the pic of my dad exotic i know he's in peace......


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 18 2009, 11:36 PM~13322890
> *thanks 4 posting the pic of my dad exotic i know he's in peace......
> *


YOU KNOW HE IS. :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 18 2009, 10:37 PM~13322896
> *YOU KNOW HE IS. :angel:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 19 2009, 06:21 AM~13324109
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


t
t
t


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 18 2009, 02:01 PM~13316998
> *When is the next show Manuel?
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'M GOING TO WIN THAT TRUCK!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 18 2009, 09:07 PM~13321160
> *:no:
> *


DAMN


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 18 2009, 11:15 PM~13322715
> *what page of it do you want me to scan for you homie..!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ALL OF IT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 19 2009, 11:40 AM~13326854
> *I'M GOING TO WIN THAT TRUCK!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13321769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Uso's! Looks like a fun time had by all.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 19 2009, 03:04 PM~13328906
> *ALL OF IT
> *


mejor te mando el libro homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 19 2009, 06:28 PM~13330473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 19 2009, 05:28 PM~13330473
> *
> 
> 
> ...




wanna sell it.lol


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 19 2009, 07:39 PM~13331992
> *wanna sell it.lol
> *


only if its for a good cause!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 19 2009, 10:58 PM~13334340
> *only if its for a good cause!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



it has to go with the car....... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 20 2009, 09:16 AM~13336106
> *:biggrin:
> it has to go with the car....... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 15 2009, 06:25 PM~13289245
> *aw frank  i didnt even notice ur ride was there yall rollin back 2 vaca and richmond  its coo to see homies rollin all the way to sac  from my old stumpin grounds
> *


You know how I do it bro..........I cruise anywhere ........................If I can't cruise my ride a lil bit of me dies.....................I'll be down for some more Sac cruises this summer. Hit me up, Last few times you called me my ranflita was down but not out...... :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 19 2009, 05:28 PM~13330473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thata boy Mono................................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 20 2009, 08:16 AM~13336106
> *:biggrin:
> it has to go with the car....... :biggrin:
> *


EHHHHHHHHHHHH............NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 21 2009, 12:15 AM~13343740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 18 2009, 05:49 PM~13319035
> *KISS ASS!
> 
> HI RUTHIE... :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Hey you!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 18 2009, 03:12 PM~13317617
> *Hey I didn't see you there ? I wanted to take a pic of you n my bike  :uh:  n me ofcourse..
> *


I was there.. I will never miss a show in my home town big or small. I'm sorry, maybe next time Manuel can let everyone know i'm there.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 18 2009, 05:43 PM~13318985
> *i'm never busy 4 you ruthie your an angel...... :biggrin:
> *


Aww.. Thank you Manuel, So are you!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 21 2009, 09:35 AM~13345641
> *Aww.. Thank you Manuel, So are you!
> *



i'm not telling anybody when you come ...... :nono: :nono: i'm mad as it is i didn't get a pic with her...... but just maybe if she's not doing anything april 4th which is a saturday we are haveing a benefitt show-n-shine 4 a 13 year old young boy name tyler so he can go 2 vegas with his basketball team .... flyer will be up today its in roseville cali.......


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 21 2009, 11:44 AM~13346158
> *i'm not telling anybody when you come ...... :nono:  :nono:  i'm mad as it is i didn't get a pic with her...... but just maybe if she's not doing anything april 4th which is a saturday we are haveing a benefitt show-n-shine 4 a 13 year old young boy name tyler so he can go 2 vegas with his basketball team .... flyer will be up today its in roseville cali.......
> *


TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 21 2009, 12:08 PM~13346576
> *:cheesy:
> *


call me son on the bat phone


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 21 2009, 01:32 PM~13346719
> *call me son on the bat phone
> *


DID YOU SMELL IT YET? $20
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 21 2009, 03:32 PM~13347771
> *DID YOU SMELL IT YET?  $20
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




show me the money......


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 21 2009, 09:34 AM~13345636
> *I was there.. I will never miss a show in my home town big or small. I'm sorry, maybe next time Manuel can let everyone know i'm there.
> *


I saw Ruthie there.......I had to take a double check since I have only seen her in pics never in person...........She definitely is just as beautiful in person as she is in her fotos..........maybe next time I can ask her to pose with my ranfla.......


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 22 2009, 06:44 PM~13356677
> *I saw Ruthie there.......I had to take a double check since I have only seen her in pics never in person...........She definitely is just as beautiful in person as she is in her fotos..........maybe next time I can ask her to pose with my ranfla.......
> 
> 
> ...


yeah homie ruthie is a down to earth young pretty lady ...not stuck up she also has a big heart when it comes to charity events...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13346158
> *i'm not telling anybody when you come ...... :nono:  :nono:  i'm mad as it is i didn't get a pic with her...... but just maybe if she's not doing anything april 4th which is a saturday we are haveing a benefitt show-n-shine 4 a 13 year old young boy name tyler so he can go 2 vegas with his basketball team .... flyer will be up today its in roseville cali.......
> *


Any more info on this show and shine? I would like to attend :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Manuel, You always have to put me on the spot :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 22 2009, 07:44 PM~13356677
> *I saw Ruthie there.......I had to take a double check since I have only seen her in pics never in person...........She definitely is just as beautiful in person as she is in her fotos..........maybe next time I can ask her to pose with my ranfla.......
> 
> 
> ...


You should've... I'm not the rude type to turn you down! Manuel can tell you that.
I look a lot different in person.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Mar 22 2009, 07:46 PM~13357468
> *Any more info on this show and shine? I would like to attend :biggrin:
> *



YEAH I JUST POSTED IT ABOUT A HOUR AGO ... HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 22 2009, 09:34 PM~13358790
> *Manuel, You always have to put me on the spot  :biggrin:
> *



NO ITS NOT LIKE THAT I JUST TOLD THE TRUTH ABOUT YOU... I POSTED THE THE SHOW 4 TYLER ABOUT A HOUR AGO CHECK IT OUT.... PLEASE HELP MAKE THIS HAPPEN...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 22 2009, 09:41 PM~13358863
> *You should've... I'm not the rude type to turn you down! Manuel can tell you that.
> I look a lot different in person.
> *



YEAH HELLA PRETTY IN PERSON SHE NEEDS A BODYGUARD LIKE MEEEEE// :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 22 2009, 06:44 PM~13356677
> *I saw Ruthie there.......I had to take a double check since I have only seen her in pics never in person...........She definitely is just as beautiful in person as she is in her fotos..........maybe next time I can ask her to pose with my ranfla.......
> 
> 
> ...












te pega tu vieja panch......no CO cause yo mom didnt like it... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

come see ruthie at our show-n-shine april 4th at roseville its a fundraiser 4 tyler to make his dream come true...... peoples choice awards will be given out ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 22 2009, 09:41 PM~13358863
> *You should've... I'm not the rude type to turn you down! Manuel can tell you that.
> I look a lot different in person.
> *


next time I will poke you on the shoulder and see if I may bother you for a pic.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 24 2009, 10:26 PM~13382305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jajajaja............................I showed her a pic of the naked chick on top of that other car..........That she would get mad at!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 27 2009, 03:46 PM~13410232
> *Jajajaja............................I showed her a pic of the naked chick on top of that other car..........That she would get mad at!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

OKAY THE DVDS JUST CAME IN 4 THOSE WHO BROUGHT A PIC OF THIER LOVE ONE PM YOUR ADDRESS IF YOU WOULD LIKE ONE. DVDS ARE FREE TO THE PERSONS THAT BROUGHT A PIC... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Missing my mama! It's two years today you left us. You will always be missed but never forgotten! "Til the day we meet again" I love you!!!!
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 13 2010, 07:07 AM~16879188
> *Missing my mama! It's two years today you left us. You will always be missed but never forgotten! "Til the day we meet again" I love you!!!!
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


may she rest in peace homie... my dads b/day was the 10th ..so i know how you feel... the lopezes are in heaven now but one thing noboby can take away is the memories we have..much love. two both of them.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Gena & Daniella Pena and Linda & Ignacio Moreno would like to invite all car club members who participated in JOE PENA's Memorial Ride to a "Thank You" BBQ on March 21st at 2 pm @ LANDPARK. All food will be provided. Please bring your own drinks. 

If any questions contact Gena 916 799-4250

Joe will always be in our hearts and will never be forgetten.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT :angel:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: it was nice....


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)




----------

